# Scheibenwelt-Online



## Simpley (20. Januar 2010)

Morgen zusammen,
Wer nicht Rincewind, Cohen und Konsorten kennt muss hier GAR NICHT weiter lesen. Für die anderen geht es hier erst richtig los:

Welche Klassen könnten in das Spiel?(Truhenbändiger, Trottel der Magie, Mächtiger 100jähriger Krieger, die Stadtwache...)
   	Oder sucht man sich eine Herkunft aus und tritt einer Gilde bei?(Assasinengilde,...)
Welche Orte könnten betreten werden?(Omnien, die Unsichtbare Universität, Ankh Morpok im Allgemeinen...)
Welche Dungeons wird es geben?(Holywood, der Tempel des Om, Groß A'thuin...)
Welche Featurs würdet ihr euch wünschen?(Housing, Magieressen, ...)

Da Terry Pratchet Alzheimer bekommen hat, wird er vermutlich keinen Roman mehr rausbringen. Daher ist es logisch, dass wir genau 38 Bücher und diewerse Landkarten haben.


Ankh Morpok Karte:   http://www.pratchett...r.de/karte.html

Viel Spaß! 

EDIT:
Lesson complete^^


----------



## Simpley (20. Januar 2010)

So hier noch eine der schönsten Internetseiten die es gibt: http://www.pratchett-buecher.de/biographie.html


----------



## Beckenblockade (20. Januar 2010)

Das kann nur fürchterlich schiefgehen... Wenn etwas nicht zusammenpasst, dann die Scheibenwelt und das heutige MMOG-Publikum.

EDIT:
Brauchst nicht doppelt zu posten, dazu gibt es den EDIT Button.
See what I did there?


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

Seh ich ähnlich wie Beckenblockade. Die Scheibenwelt ist viel zu... originell als das man ein Massenpublikum darauf loslassen könnte. Und wenn es massentauglich gemacht würde, dann wollten es die Fans nicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (20. Januar 2010)

Denke ich auch. Das Massenpublikum das sich für WoW etc. begeistert wäre mit dieser Spielwelt wohl hilflos überfordert.

Es gibt übrigens ein MMO-Allgemein Forum


----------



## Simpley (20. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß, aber das war eher ein Spaß als ein Plan zur verwirklichung eines MMOs. Deswegen steht es ja auch hier^^


----------



## Damokles (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab derbe NEED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Bin der Meinung, man muss nicht alles was es gibt zu einem mmorpg machen. Lego online, Hello Kitty Online, etc sind schon schlimm genug.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Liest man überhaupt alle Antworten hier? 
Offenbar nicht O_o

Ich will auf jeden Fall die laufende Truhe spielen können :O


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mich freiwillig als TOD zur Verfügung stellen. In gewisser Weise ist sein Job dem eines Moderators garnicht so unähnlich.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (21. Januar 2010)

Könnte interessant sein wenn die Spieleranzahl begrenzt ist und jeder sich einen eigenen Charakter bastelt, es also keine Vorauswahl gibt^^


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden, aber am liebsten wär ich entweder der Tod, ein Tourist oder einer dieser Typen, die versuchen das Geschlecht der Schildkröte rauszufinden.


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

War die Schildkröte nicht weiblich? Würd mich dennoch interessieren, wer hier überhaupt die Bücher gelesen hat, irgendwie basiert jegliches wissen bisher dass genannt wurde nur auf den Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, weiss ich auch nicht mehr ^^ Aber was mich fast mehr interessieren würde als das Geschlecht der Schildkröte wäre, wie es vier Elefanten schaffen, ne ganze welt auf ihrem Rücken zu tragen. Ich mein, dass ne Riesenschildkröte son paar Elefanten auf ihrem Panzer trägt und davon kaum was mitbekommt dürfte ja klar sein, aber die armen Eles :S
Ne weitere Frage die ich mir seit eh und je stelle ist, woher das Wasser kommt, wenns ja permanent am Rand runterfliesst.

Was auf keinen Fall fehlen dürfte wäre der Wein, der mich heute betrunken macht, den ich aber erst morgen trinken werde.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (21. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nur das eine buch gelesen wod er tod vergessen hat wer er ist und zu bill tür wurde, war recht nett aber nicht ganz was ich für gewöhnlich lese...


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

Naja, die Schildkröte muss ja auch was trinken, also trinkt sie das wasser was runterfällt, und irgendwo muss sie sich ja entleeren ^^ 
Die Elefanten tragen die schildkröte ja nicht direkt. Die befindet sich ja im Weltraum, da gibt es ja quasi keine schwerkraft. Denke eher dass die Elefanten mit superkleber befestigt sind ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Januar 2010)

Die Idee ist richtig genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele dann einen Vampir und geh zur Stadtwache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie Beckenblockade schon sagte: Für das heutige WoW-vergiftete MMO Publikum wäre "Scheibenwelt Online" zu anspruchsvoll, um genossen werden zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. Januar 2010)

Solange das nur ein Gedankenexperiment bleibt:
Mhm, ich denke ich würde zur Stadtwache gehen... Die Romane um sie haben mir am besten gefallen. Und unter Sir Samuel Mumm, Herzog von Ankh zu dienen wäre mir eine Ehre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> War die Schildkröte nicht weiblich? Würd mich dennoch interessieren, wer hier überhaupt die Bücher gelesen hat, irgendwie basiert jegliches wissen bisher dass genannt wurde nur auf den Film


Das Geschlecht von Groß A'Tuin ist unbekannt.
Ich habe zwar nicht alle, aber gut drei Viertel der Romane gelesen. Nebenbei bemerkt gibt es nicht nur einen Film, sondern bereits zwei (wenn man von den Zeichentrickfilmen absieht), Hogfather wurde auch verfilmt.


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

Ich finde aber die Filme sehr schlecht gemacht. Da kommt das Gedankengut, und noch wichtiger, der Charme der eigentlichen Geschichte nicht wirklich rüber. Der Film kommt mir doch wie eine starke Billigproduktion vor. Da fand ich selbst die Dungeon and Dragons verfilmung besser.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

Hogfather fand ich eigentlich noch ziemlich gut. Grad Susanne war imho super besetzt und Tod auch... wenn da von besetzt reden kann, das Kostüm war halt gut gemacht. Hab ihn allerdings nur auf englisch gesehen, kann gut sein, dass da in der Übersetzung mal wieder einiges verloren geht. Ihn mit D&D zu vergleichen halte ich für unangebracht, denn billig fand ich da nun wirklich nichts. Vielleicht einfach nur zu sehr verwöhnt was Special Effects angeht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich die Aufmachung der deutschen DVD-Packung gesehen habe, hätte ich allerdings kotzen können. "Grausige Weihnachten" oder was da drauf steht. Wer den Müll wohl wieder verzapft hat :>

Color of Magic habe ich noch nicht gesehen, hauptsächlich weil ich Rincewind für absolut falsch besetzt halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2010)

Also die Doppelverfilmung von "The Colour of Magic"/"Die Farben der Magie" und dem Nachfolger "The Light Fantastic"/"Das Licht der Phantasie" find ich absolut genial. Rincewind fand ich die ersten paar Minuten zwar recht seltsam, aber das vergeht schnell und bald findet man, dass es keinen besseren Rincewind gäbe. Ich find die Filme top!

Hat hier jemand die PC-Spiele gespielt? Die sind zT echt knifflig, aber auch recht lustig.


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

Nungut, denke wohl die Filme sind geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im groben und ganzen fasse ich aber sehr selten Filme von Buchvorlagen an, zumindest dann wenn ich die Bücher bereits gelesen habe. Oft ist es so, dass man überhaupt nicht mit den vorstellungen des Regisseurs einverstanden ist ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freiwillig als TOD zur Verfügung stellen. In gewisser Weise ist sein Job dem eines Moderators garnicht so unähnlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




AUSSERDEM KÖNNTEN WIR DANN ENDLICH SO SCHREIBEN!

*fg*


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

Bin dafür das Carcharoth ab sofort immer so schreibt und seinen Hammer durch eine Sense ersetzt! ^_^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

Simpley schrieb:


> Da Terry Pratchet Alzheimer bekommen hat, wird er vermutlich keinen Roman mehr rausbringen.



*am boden herumkugel laut heul und das gemeine Schicksal verfluch, im boden loecher einschlag und das haus mit traenen ueberflut*
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN BUHUUHUHUUUUU!! *Wird in die naechste Psychiatrische anstalt eingewiesen*












/sign nalcarya
Dann bin ich Hauptamann Mumm^^





Damokles schrieb:


> Ich hab derbe NEED
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wusste doch, unser Forengott der Ironie und des Sarkasmus mag Scheibenwelt - Romane^^
Wenn es ein Spiel davon gaebe, wuerd ich mir wuenschen dass es total...abnormal ist, also fuer die ganzen Leute die nur Wow/aehnliches kennen total konfus,verwirrend und uebervordernd ist^^


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

ICH PLÄDIERE FÜR EINE TOD-WOCHE UNTER DEN MODERATOREN. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ICH PLÄDIERE FÜR EINE TOD-WOCHE UNTER DEN MODERATOREN.



*Stimmt fuer den Antrag*


----------



## Damokles (21. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch, unser Forengott der Ironie und des Sarkasmus mag Scheibenwelt - Romane^^



Lass das bloss nicht Noxiel lesen! 

Ckuckckstu hier...?



Noxiel schrieb:


> Und dabei heißt es doch, man soll sich keine Götzen schaffen.
> 
> Der Mob huldigt seinem Gott.
> 
> ...



Aber wenn Du drauf bestehst, darfst Du mich weiterhin so anreden.
Ich fühl mich gebauchpinselt.

Aber die dreiste Lüge, ich würde Scheibenwelt-Romane mögen, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.

Ich liebe sie! 
Auch wenn es schon ein Spiel/Film mit diesem Charakter gibt, so würde ich doch gerne den Rincewind zocken.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

Ugh!


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

Du Tier! *duck*


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

gn8 nalcaraya... naja, vlt ueberlebst du ja, wenn du mit dem kopf gegen den boden geschlagen wirst und dann einen schrank auf dich drauf kriegst...vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## Damokles (21. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ugh!



Schnell! Lauft!
Rennt um Euer Leben.
Er hat uns entdeckt...


----------



## Mr_Multikill (22. Januar 2010)

scherbenwelt online wär der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würds mir auf jeden fall holen wenn es i.wann kommen würde^^
ich werd mich auf jedenfall wieder vor Discworld Noir setzen und des mal wieder spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti


----------



## Thrainan (22. Januar 2010)

Ich stell mir die Kämpfe gegen große Oberbosse spitze vor, wenn plötzlich die Hälfte der Magier einen auf Rincwind macht und wegläuft, wärend die anderen ihre Taschen durchsuchen weil sie ihre Zaubersprüche verlegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Januar 2010)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich stell mir die Kämpfe gegen große Oberbosse spitze vor, wenn plötzlich die Hälfte der Magier einen auf Rincwind macht und wegläuft, wärend die anderen ihre Taschen durchsuchen weil sie ihre Zaubersprüche verlegt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder Wachen die auf einem Bein stehend mit geschlossenen Augen versuchen einen drachen aus einem Bogen Abzuschiessen, der Hinter ihnen fliegt Mwhaha


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ICH PLÄDIERE FÜR EINE TOD-WOCHE UNTER DEN MODERATOREN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warum wurde nichts daraus )=


----------



## Reflox (21. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich will die Ratte als Extraklasse für moi!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mr_Multikill ist ein Unwissender der den heiligen Boden dieses Threads beschmutzt! Er soll geläutert werden! *Buch nehm*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Warum will dieses Bild nicht kleiner werden?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Februar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber wie Beckenblockade schon sagte: Für das heutige WoW-vergiftete MMO Publikum wäre "Scheibenwelt Online" zu anspruchsvoll, um genossen werden zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als gäbe es überhaupt einen Entwickler der sowohl die Mittel als auch das Potenzial hätte um eine Anspruchsvolle Welt MMO fit zu machen, so oder so kann das Spiel dann entweder nur schlecht werde oder es wird ein zweites Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Februar 2010)

Man könnte es theoretisch machen wie in Lotro.
Es gibt eine epische instanzierte Questreihe in der man den Charakteren der Scheibenwelt begegnet.
Dann kann man sich eben noch ein paar Gilden anschließen und erledigt die normalen : Töten 5 davon und sammel 6 davon Aufgaben.
In den Gilden kann man dann aufsteigen und erhält neue besondere Fertigkeiten. Am Anfang sind alle Chars gleich und man wird dann eben zur Charklasse Assasine wenn man in die Gilde eintritt.
Alle Chars wären dann Multiclass: Mensch Lvl 20 / Assassine Level 18 oder Zwerg LvL 15 / Wächter Level 10. 

NSCs gibts ja auch genug die dann Verkäufer oder Questgeber seinkönnen. 

Als "Gilden" kämen dann in Frage:
Die Wache
Clownsgilde
Assassinengilde
Bettlergilde
Unsichtbare Universität

Für die Erweiterung wären dann Sachen wie
Hexenzirkel (in Lancre)
Liga der Untoten
Minengewerkschaft
möglich


----------

